
Dave McClure is ripping VCs again: They’re f***ing arrogant and stupid a**holes - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/dave-mcclure-rips-vcs-fing-arrogant-stupid-aholes/
======
nickler
He's right, sadly, but I don't see it changing anytime soon.

Props to branding himself as the anti-VC, it endears him to entrepreneurs, and
ensures a ton of quality dealflow.

------
jusben1369
Two questions or thoughts: i) It's sort of outrageous but not really. Dave is
playing to his constituents. His target market are early startups full of
developers. "Wearing a suit is like the “stupidest thing” if you are trying to
create trust with geeky developers who are trying to start a company. “They
are scared shitless of people in sales in suits,” he said." What better way to
endear yourself to the scared shitless developer than to launch a blistering
attack on the dreaded foe.

II) Does this risk any fallout for companies Dave invests in? With later
rounds, that might include these VC's, could Dave's ongoing participation
impact who might want to invest? Probably not but seems worth considering?

------
SoftwareMaven
Taken on average, I agree. However, there are some really good VCs out there,
and they are not all at the big name groups. VCs with a little humility
coupled with the same in founders can make a great paring.

On the other hand, I've seen the "average" VC tank projects multiple times.

------
jeffehobbs
Wait -- isn't Dave McClure a VC? (Why do I even know this guy's name?)

Oh, that's right. This is the guy who is very, very rich and who can't write
words good.

------
carsongross
An optimist! I like it!

------
steveplace
Flagged.

This should not be on the front page. It provides no value unless you want to
read a SV tabloid article.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Well, it's certainly inflammatory but given who it is and what it's about, I
think it is probably relevant to this community. Although, the article itself
doesn't quote any solutions or anything like that from McClure so it's not a
very education article. I could see it both ways in terms whether it should be
flagged or not.

